# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Hassen kuvat

## Hasse

Olisin kiinnostunut tiedän muiden mielipiteistä koskien mun kuvista jotka olen laittanut tänne niin tiedän mitä laitan tänne jatkossa sekä täältä Mun Linjaauto kuvat

----------


## Hasse

Nyt on tuo joukkoliikenne osio laitettu uuten uskon & toki löyty jokunen uusi kuvakiin Helsingistä möys
http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...llektivtrafik/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ingontorjunta/ 
Tuossa kuvia eiliseltä rantaradan myrskyvauriosta.

----------


## Hasse

Taas kerran päivitetty uusilla kuvilla 
http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Päivitetty uusilla kuvilla taas kerran http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## killerpop

Jaahas, kuinkas tässä näin kävi...
http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...p/IMG_8698.JPG itse kuva ja paikka näyttäisi Google Mapsin mukaan tältä http://dy.fi/zi7 , sinänsä oiva tilanneotos, vaikka lopputulos ei olekaan varmasti kaikkia miellyttänyt  :Wink:

----------


## Hasse

Taas kerran tuli päivitetty galleria uusilla kuvilla http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Taas kerran tuli päivitetty galleria uusilla kuvilla http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ tällä kerta seillä on noin 3 sivua uusia kuvia

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Päivitetty uusilla kuvilla

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Päivitetty uusilla kuvilla

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Päivitetty taas kerran uusilla kuvilla

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuota noin galleria päivitetty taas kerran uusilla kuvilla

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuota noin galleria päivitetty taas kerran uusilla kuvilla

----------


## Hasse

Taas kerran vähän uusia kuvia http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Vähän uusia kuvia taas kerran

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Vähän uusia kuvia taas  :Wink:

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Päivitetty uusilla kuvilla taas kerran

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Vähän uusia kuvia taas kerran

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi taas jokunen uusi kuva kuten viikonloppun myrskystä kun Turun citybus Oy ajoi junien tilalle Salon & Karjaan välillä.

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi taas jokunen uusi joukkoliikenneteestä kuvia.http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Taas kerran löytyisi jokunen uusi kuva joukkoliikennestä & tällä kertaa seiltä löyty möys jokunen kuva kalustosta joka on ollut rantaradan kimpussa öisin. http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi nyt sitten melkein 300 uutta joukkoliikenne kuva http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Galleria on taas päivitetty kerran uusilla joukkoliikenne kuvilla ympäri Länsi-Uudenmaan aluetta http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Galleria on taas päivitetty kerran uusilla joukkoliikenne kuvilla ympäri ympäri Suomen maa http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa taas kerran olisi jokunen uusi kuva http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva.... :

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas hiukan kuvia jopa tällä kertaa löyty mukana Amperin uusin numerolla 12 sekä Wikström busstrafikin uusin tela Setra.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas vähän kuvia.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa taas kerran hiukan uusia kuvia.

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi jokunen kuva taas kerran http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa hiukan uusia kuvia

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva.

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi taas kerran jokunen kuva suomen julkkisen liikennen kalustosta. http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa jokunen kuva taas kerran.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas kerran vähän kuvia.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas kerran jokunen kuva.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas kerran jokunen kuva.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas hiukan kuvia josta suurin osa on Helsingistä otettuja kuvia.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa viimeisin kuva päivitys.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi hiukan kuvia taas kerran..

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva..

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi taas kerran hiukan uusia kuvia 
http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas hiukan uusia kuvia suunalta Keski-Suomi sekä tältä Etelä-Suomesta.

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa taas hiukan kuvia http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa taas jotain kuvia

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas kerran hiukan uusia kuvia koskien Joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas kerran pari sata Joukkoliikenne kuva.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas hiukan uusia kuvia.

----------


## Karosa

> http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas hiukan uusia kuvia.


Tästä kuvasta käy ilmi, että Amper on hommannut käytetyn 8500LE:n, jonka rekisteritunnus on CJG-980. 
Toisesta kuvasta näkyy Volvo 9700HD-teli, jonka rekisteritunnus on CJG-970, olisiko myös heidän?
Kolmannesta kuvasta löytyy J. Salmisen Scania Higer Touring, jonka rekisteritunnus on ENA-607, onkohan uusi vai käytetty?

Mistähän mahtaa kaksi ekaa tai mahdollisesti kolmaskin auto olla kotoisin?

----------


## Hasse

> Tästä kuvasta käy ilmi, että Amper on hommannut käytetyn 8500LE:n, jonka rekisteritunnus on CJG-980. 
> Toisesta kuvasta näkyy Volvo 9700HD-teli, jonka rekisteritunnus on CJG-970, olisiko myös heidän?
> Kolmannesta kuvasta löytyy J. Salmisen Scania Higer Touring, jonka rekisteritunnus on ENA-607, onkohan uusi vai käytetty?
> 
> Mistähän mahtaa kaksi ekaa tai mahdollisesti kolmaskin auto olla kotoisin?


Tuo CJG-970 on entinen Forssjö Buss AB, Katrineholm

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tästä kuvasta käy ilmi, että Amper on hommannut käytetyn 8500LE:n, jonka rekisteritunnus on CJG-980. 
> 
> Mistähän mahtaa kaksi ekaa tai mahdollisesti kolmaskin auto olla kotoisin?


8500LE on Dalatrafikin väreissä, varmaankin joku Nobinan entinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kolmannesta kuvasta löytyy J. Salmisen Scania Higer Touring, jonka rekisteritunnus on ENA-607, onkohan uusi vai käytetty?


Se on otettu käyttöön lokakuussa 2014. Sitä en tiedä, onko käyttöönotto ollut Suomessa vai ulkomailla.

----------


## Karosa

> Se on otettu käyttöön lokakuussa 2014. Sitä en tiedä, onko käyttöönotto ollut Suomessa vai ulkomailla.


Jos vakuutus tai haltijaisuus on alkanut samaan aikaan kuin se on käyttöönotettu, niin luulisi sen olevan uusi.

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva

----------


## Hasse

Tuossa olisi taas kerran jokunen kuva
http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva

----------


## Hasse

http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva

----------

